# Surfstick T-Mobile Alt vs. Neu



## Darkx (19. Februar 2011)

*Servus,

ich bin grad irgendwie am verzweifeln. Habe probleme mit dem Empfang meines "T-Mobile web'n'walk Stick Fusion II " Surfsticks. Mit 99% EDGE. Selten springt er auch mal auf UMts oder HSUPA/HSDPA. Anschließend hab ich den Fonic Surfstick+Fonickarte angeschlossen. Hierbei hatte ich HSPDA 65%. Stabil. Leider stürzt der Surfstick öfters mal ab. Fonicsimkarte im t-mobilesurfstick hab ich auch HSDPA. 

Für den Fonicsurfstick gibt eine extra Atenne die anschlossen werden kann. Soll  einiges ausmachen. Bei dem aktuellem T-Mobile Surfstick ist kein Atennenanschluss dran.

Lohnt es sich den web´n´walk Stick IV (vorgänger) zu kaufen? Der Stick hat einen Atennenausgang.

T-mobile Simkarte ist einem Mulisim von meinem Iphone. Fonic Prepad, aonsten würde ich ganz einfach die Fonicsim in den T-mobilesurfstick reinstecken

mfg dark
*


----------



## crankrider (23. Februar 2011)

hmm, das ist ein komisches Problem,

meine Erfahrung habe ich nicht mit den web´n´walk Stick gemacht & auch nicht mit den Fonic Surfstick,
da ich den von Tchibo nutze, mit o2 als Anbieter, bei meinem Stick handelt es sich um den Huwai 1550.

Hatte mit ihm anfangs auch mal Probleme, zwar nicht mit dem Empfang/Signal, den der war bei mir fast immer
zwichen 90-100% , sondern wegen der Geschwindigkeit, da sie zu oft abbrach und ich mir hier wie zu Modem 
Zeiten vorkam 

Das ging eine Zeitlang so, bis mich ein Freund auf die Idee brachte ein Firm / Software - Update zu machen,
und voalla , seitdem habe ich nie mehr Probleme und bin zu 90% des tages mit HSDPA und Vollspeed unterwegs 

Ich weis jetzt nicht ob es Dir helfen würde, aber einen Versuch wäre es wirklich wert 

lg

crank


----------



## NuTSkuL (23. Februar 2011)

erstmal zu der antennen frage:
in der regel gibt es eine neue version nur, wenn diese auch verbesserungen mitbringt. soll heißen: ohne die extra antenne solltest du mit dem neuen trotzdem zumindest die selbe empfangsstärke haben, wenn nicht sogar besser. wie es allerdings immer so schön ist, bestätigen ausnahmen die regel.
würde auch eher auf ein software/firmware problem tippen. vlt liegt es zwar an der fehlenden antenne, jedoch würd ich erst andere wege probieren, bevor ich auf einen anderen stick ausweiche.


----------



## Crymes (26. Februar 2011)

Bedenke, dass O2 und T-Monile unterschiedliche Netze betreiben.


----------



## rebel4life (6. März 2011)

UMTS Sticks mucken gerne mal rum, das liegt schlichtweg an der Abwärme die kaum abgeführt werden kann, expressCards sind da besser, z.B. die Web N Walk Card IV (Huawei E870) die ich hier hab läuft deutlich stabiler als die UMTS Sticks die ich bisher hatte, diese Karte hat auch einen Antennenanschluss, wenn du dir einen Stick mit Antennenanschluss kaufen willst, kannst du entweder einen suchen mit externem Anschluss oder z.B. einen gebrauchten K3765 (gab es bei Vodafone mal ohne Sim Lock für 10€) kaufen, dieser hat einen internen Antennenanschluss, der nicht herausgeführt ist, also einfach Gehäuse öffnen und ne kleine Bohrung machen.

Gute UMTS Antennen sind aber nicht billig, die, die man bei ebay usw. bekommt sind häufig Wlan Antennen weil manche Seckel von Verkäufern meinen, dass 2,1GHz ja fast 2,4GHz vom Wlan sind, was natürlich eine fatale Fehlabstimmung ist und für eine starke Dämpfung sorgt.

Und denk gar nicht über einen Koppler nach, diese Dinger haben eine solch hohe Übertragungsdämpfung, dass der Gewinn einer guten Richtantenne "verpufft".


----------

